# Best "Can't we all get along" thread I've read in a long time!



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

We better learn to like each other and in a hurry if we know what's good for us.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1285069


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

xbow1 said:


> We better learn to like each other and in a hurry if we know what's good for us.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1285069


Well that's great but how come no one is man enough to answer my loaded 7 item questionnaire on meaningless personal agenda points that only I can relate too? I'm sure if anyone can do that all the problems that affect hunters will disappear overnight. 

Like I said before if hunters spent as much effort going after the real threats as they do worthless crap we would have the battle won.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Well that's great but how come no one is man enough to answer my loaded 7 item questionnaire on meaningless personal agenda points that only I can relate too? I'm sure if anyone can do that all the problems that affect hunters will disappear overnight.
> 
> Like I said before if hunters spent as much effort going after the real threats as they do worthless crap we would have the battle won.


Amen to that.... :thumbs_up

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Couldn't really get into it. It's about New York.


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Couldn't really get into it. It's about New York.


Didn't stop you in Michigan!! :thumbs_do Hunters need to unite and use their energy & $$$ to fight true threats to all hunters...not each other!!!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Couldn't really get into it. It's about New York.


Why not? Over on the BS site in your state forum you didn't mind adding your .02¢ on things going on in OK. Now we're minding our own?


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess you xbow hunters need to give up then !! So the fighting will stop !! Its a easy fix , don't use a xbow during bow season , then the fighting is done !!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey just for you and because you asked so nicely I'll tell you what I promise. I won't post that xbows should be legal for all in NC on any forum ever again.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

marbowNC said:


> I guess you xbow hunters need to give up then !! So the fighting will stop !! Its a easy fix , don't use a xbow during bow season , then the fighting is done !!



Brilliant!! Now were talking common sense. Stop the madness. Do the right thing. :nixon:


Do it for the Children.


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Brilliant!! Now were talking common sense. Stop the madness. Do the right thing. :nixon:
> 
> 
> *Do it for the Children*.


You have already take care of the WI youth!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I will just continue to talk to the guys from New York this weekend at the NABC summit meeting at the P&Y headquarters.

NABC 2010 Meeting Announcement & Registration

The 2010 annual summit of North American Bowhunting Coalition will be held on Saturday August 14 in Chatfield, MN at the Pope & Young headquarters building!

While we will cover timely issues of the day that are facing state and provincial bowhunting organizations, like.... :evil5: and :gossip:

Mr. Brust and I will carpool tomorrow afternoon.

Here is the agenda.

:welcomesign:

:grouphug:

:archery:

:set1_applaud:

:wav:

:77:

:band:

:RockOn:

:59:

:set1_draught2:

:cheers:

:hungry:

:slice:



:evil5:

:77:

:grouphug:

:car:

:typing:


http://www.nabowhuntingcoalition.com/NABC_Events/2010_NABC_AGenda.pdf


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting there are no seminars on habitat, declining hunting population ( nationwide) how to work with our aging hunting population, addressing anti hunting organizations, nothing about the resource.....One interesting seminar that was CANCELLED:

8:00 - 8:01 How to present facts to support the NABC anti crossbow position

Gathering facts from member organizations on how they used available facts to oppose crossbow inclusion

MEETING CANCELLED:

Due to the lack of a qualified speaker and lack of any facts to support our position.
Also due to lack of interest.
This meeting has been replace with "Dealing in opinion & emotion when facts are not available".

8:02 - 8:03 How to handle hunters when confronted with questions about proving our claims.

What to do when misinformation & lies no longer work. (see Michigan)
How to deal with fellow hunters asking for FACTS
How to develop evasive tactics to avoid any real conversation with the hunting public
How best to keep injured hunters & youth out of our woods/season!
How to best mantain our selfish & elitest attitued while all the while making the hunter think it for his/her own good!
How to fund raise & have the hunters at home foot the travel & expenses. WBH will key this seminar.....


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Tim50 said:


> Interesting there are no seminars on habitat, declining hunting population ( nationwide) how to work with our aging hunting population, addressing anti hunting organizations, nothing about the resource.....One interesting seminar that was CANCELLED:
> 
> 8:00 - 8:01 How to present facts to support the NABC anti crossbow position
> 
> ...


That's a hoot but.......
You forgot the 7 question survey they'll be handing out.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Tim50 said:


> Interesting there are no seminars on habitat, declining hunting population ( nationwide) how to work with our aging hunting population, addressing anti hunting organizations, nothing about the resource.....One interesting seminar that was CANCELLED:
> 
> 8:00 - 8:01 How to present facts to support the NABC anti crossbow position
> 
> ...


:wink::darkbeer:


----------

